# Foggy Sunglasses



## Edcft (Nov 26, 2011)

Any tips on how to prevent sunglasses from fogging up? 

I know I should be wearing glasses, but after 1/10 of the way into my ride the glasses fog up and impair my vision. Does any body have any tips on how to prevent this?

Thanks


----------



## Joe V (Jan 6, 2011)

I went to my local sporting goods store and got some anti-fog spray for snow goggles, comes with a little wipe and all, works GREAT. Any shop should have a anti-fog treatment spray


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

> Any tips on how to prevent sunglasses from fogging up?


Ride faster


----------



## brettsportler (Aug 22, 2009)

I used to have the same problem. Finally got a pair of Adidas evil eye halfrim glasses; I now only have foggy glasses when I really sweat a lot. Wasn't cheap though.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

I find that wearing a headband or bandana helps. I wear halo stuff and it helps keep moisture off the face


----------



## mtb_rider86 (Apr 9, 2012)

Crazy as it sounds, run some Fog-X on them. The same stuff that you put on the inside of a car windshield to help keep it clear. It works wonders and is safe on any and all lenses I've ever tried it on. I even use it on my motorcycle helmet's visor (which I'm breathing almost directly onto) and it keeps it nice and clear. Give it a shot.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/help-sunglasses-fogging-760409.html


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

bumping this thread, has anyone actually tried to carefully drill vents into the top of the glasses?


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

i decided its worth a try myself... but im assuming ill get made fun of instead haha


















EDIT: it worked!  no more foggy unless i stop, it used to get foggy no matter what and stay foggy


----------



## Bumer (Dec 8, 2011)

I got pair of Remington shooting glasses as my riding glasses. 
They rarely get foggy.

Just check the specs, most glasses should say if they have anti-fog or fog-resistance lenses.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

C-Clear - Anti Fog, Anti Static Lens Cleaner

I use this. Good stuff.


----------



## Justin Credible (May 10, 2011)

+1 on riding faster! Have you tried spitting on them? It works for scuba goggles


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I live in MT so most of my rides tend to have long climbs and long downhills. I just take my sunglasses off and hang them on my pack's sternum strap while I'm climbing.

I've also replaced a pair of sunglasses with a new pair that sits off the face a little more. They can still fog, but not as much as the previous ones.


----------



## xSpirit (May 19, 2012)

hazardousmtb said:


> i decided its worth a try myself... but im assuming ill get made fun of instead haha
> 
> EDIT: it worked!  no more foggy unless i stop, it used to get foggy no matter what and stay foggy


No that's some serious DIY  As long as it works mate...


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

xSpirit said:


> No that's some serious DIY  As long as it works mate...


haha it doesnt look that bad either


----------



## trdspectacoma (Jan 24, 2011)

tooth paste without florida or tartar control. it works the best for diving masks go pro lenses and whatever else that can get foggy.


----------



## Blk02 (Apr 15, 2006)

I bought the Oakley Split Jackets and they fogged up bad while riding so then I bought a pair of the Oakley Jawbones with the vents in the lenses and they work perfectly for cycling. I can also switch the lenses from clear, yellow, orange, and regular.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

Bumer said:


> I got pair of Remington shooting glasses as my riding glasses.
> They rarely get foggy.


^^^ I recently got a pair of those too (something like $8 or $9 from Amazon) and have been very surprised they haven't fogged up at all. I usually have a problem with fogging with most other glasses.

The other thing I really liked about the Remington is that one lens option they have is a very light tint -- it takes the edge off the brightness, but the tint is not super noticeable (great when I turn onto shady back roads).


----------



## Ziggy (Dec 30, 2003)

I see someone has already mentioned spitting on them if out on a ride... that is on the inside of the lense, then wipe dry or the toothpaste thing works.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

OR you can just ride slower, I've found this helps too. Sometimes you may even have to stop


----------

